# Looking for hangers and finishers in Hartford CT.



## studmancny (Jan 22, 2008)

Looking for a good crew to hang and finish GWB on metal studs. Walls and ceilings. Approx. 7000 sq/ft total. Ready in about a week. If interested send me a pm. Or respond to this.


----------



## Andrew (Feb 2, 2008)

What is the pay in Hartford?


----------

